# Where's fetch?



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

What happened to fetch? He was a regular on here and he disappeared a while ago. Anyone know?


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

He was naughty!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Naughty on this board? I read some of his previous posts.......they seemed fine!?!?!?!?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I read a post from Fetch on another forum today, he is still giving hell to out-o-staters on the hunter pressure concept.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Oh that Fetch is gonna get it. :bop: I'll have a talk with him at the final five and straighten the boy out. :lol:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

get rid of the new and improved GB3.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Field Hunter said:


> Bring back Fetch...and get rid of the new and improved GB3.


 :beer: :beer:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

oh yah, and only give GB3 6 shells in the morning.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Monte,Dont you appreciate all of the wisdom and advise GB3 gives?For a while there I thought Tyler was short for tirade.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Those 6 shells would kill 6 more birds then you FH!! :lol:


----------

